# West Coast Havanese Forum meetup??



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I would be _very _interested in coordinating a West Coast meetup for any Havanese Forum members who could make it, and apparently a couple other people are interested as well, so I thought I would just put the idea out there.

I am thinking some time this summer, over a weekend maybe? I am also thinking mid-west-coast, maybe somewhere in Oregon, so that it minimizes travel time all around for anybody close to the west coast (whether north or south or inland). It would be grand to meet where there is a dog-friendly sandy beach for both the dogs and ourselves to play!, but that's just an idea. Another idea is to have it maybe near a public dog-friendly camping site, so that anybody who doesn't want to pay for a hotel and who doesn't mind camping, can bring a tent...

The 2 main concerns of course would be how many people can and would come if they can, and what the best time/place would be for everybody that might be interested. I would be happy to coordinate things, i.e., figure all of these questions out, if people could let me know if they would come, and what days they could or couldn't make it (and also if they have any preferences or suggestions as to where we should all meet). But first, I just would like to know how much interest there would be 

So, like I said, I am just throwing this idea out there. If you like the idea, please give me your ideas and suggestions about any of the topics above, or just say yea, maybe, or nay, or anything else you can think of . You can also email me at [email protected].

If it looks like there might be enough interest, I will start planning in earnest 

(tentatively) :whoo: arty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo!! I was just on my tillie bath thread and said, hmmmm, maybe we should start a new thread! LOL Heather you were WAY ahead of me!! :whoo:

So, I'm in! Definitly summer time! Not sure about the camping part as I have a bad back and knee so can't camp on the ground... but if there were cabins or yurts or something that would work!!  

I hope all the west coasters chime in, it would be great to finally meet everyone and get to know each other in real life AND over a whole weekend!!!! yippiiiiieeee!

We are about 2 hrs south of Ashland, in California.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I would prob be interested, but not if it's in Oregon~~ Thats over a 10 hr drive, which doesnt sound enjoyable with dogs!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ha Katie, where's your sense of adventure... of insane-ness? LOL

We should do the Sac play date this spring with Angie and Trooper!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I think that is an awesome idea! I would love to meet you all and it would be so great to see Ozzie playing with other havs! There are so many places along the coast that have both campsites, yurts, and cabins. I'm sure we could come up with something that would make most people happy. I know Ozzie loves the beach and is a great camper. Please keep me posted if you decide on a location or you need any help.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

We might be able to make it -- even if it is in Oregon. I'd much prefer a nice sunny day (weekend), and, as you may well know it rains in Oregon quite a bit so that makes long range planning kinda difficult. Last September some friends and I spent a very fun weekend in the Lower Harbor in Brookings, Or. and it's just North of the Ca. border. As I recall the hotel was dog friendly, but don't know if it would be friendly enough to accommodate a full house of dog lovers and their pets.... 

It will be interesting to see where this leads...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Good idea Jim! Do you remember what the name of the hotel was??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The three of us would love to have a meet up! Does Florance have any yurts? I haven't been their but i hear the weather is nicer.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! I have heard FANTASTIC things about Florence! We need to do some research to see where is dog friendly... and honestly I am kind of internally freaking out about the beach and Tillie. LOL we will definitly need a good hotel because I forsee a LOT of baths on this trip!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been to Florence several times (Clam Chowder at Mo's!) but it is for sure a two day trip there for me -- well at least a full day and a half. So I'd need a whole 5 days to go up, spend a day and come back - not impossible cuz I'm retired, but less exciting than not being able to bring Lynda with me (who's still working --- well at least still working for the moment...). That being said. I've never stayed in Florence, so I have no knowledge of what might be available there.

As to the Brookings hotel -- I do believe it was a Best Western, but would have to go back to verify. I remember it was kinda pricey too. :-(


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure how far in advance you need to be making reservations to stay on the coast, on a weekend, in the summer. It usually gets quite crowded. I recall reading an article about yurts and thought they sounded fun, but recall reading also that they book up far in advance. When we plan coast trips, we try to go before mid June, or mid to late September. Not so good for people with kids, however. Also, we haven't gone down as far as Florence or Brookings in years, so maybe it isn't as crowded. It is possible that people from Portland and Salem head more for Lincoln City, Newport, Cannon Beach, which is where we usually go, and I love, love love Cannon Beach, but just won't go in the summer - way too many people and much more expensive for lodging. But I would also think Florence might attract people from Eugene. Brookings could be getting quite far for people like Heatherk, who I believe is in Seattle area. Just some thoughts.

Tammy - we haven't had our 'kids' to the beach either! My guys would probably be stuck on a leash!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Linda, Tillie would be on a leash too... 

If we stay inland it would be cheaper... I wonder if there are any good dog areas, or anyone on the forum near mid-Oregon, that we could have a safe off leash play??
ORRRR... this may sound crazy, but I wonder about the 'homeaway.com' website and renting a dog friendly house!?? Maybe a few of us could split the cost on something like that? Oh my word, that would be crazy!! LOL
Are there any big cities in Oregon south of Portland?? Who is our furthest north member? Is it you, Heather, in Seattle? How far is Seattle from Portland?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I would be interested and I know Rango would love it. Sasha is more reserved so I am not sure what she would think. I live in the Seattle area and our family goes to Long Beach Wa to camp in the State Park out of Ilwaco. It has a natural barrier on one end so the dogs can run free on the beach if you feel comfortable with it. The camp ground has yurts and spaces for motor homes however they fill up fast and would be full for the summer by now I think. I will see if I can come up with some ideas, Newport Or is one option but in summer can be pricey. May be in Sept after the summer rush?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tammie if you got in your car and got onto interstate 5 and drove about 6 hr where would you be? I would be in Ashland area Seattle area people would be about Eugene. The matolious river area has some nice camping areas and I personally love central oregon the weather is always nice.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

www.yurts.com/how/yurt-vacations.aspx I found this at coos bay Haven't looked at it yet


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi, I looked at the link, but sadly it says that pets are not allowed INSIDE the yurts... ummmmmmmm... well THAT won't work! LOL

If we drove 5-6 hrs North we would be in the Eugene area, I think. Although Gold's Beach is also about 5-6 hrs ... we aren't really taking a 'real' vacation this year, so I should be able to pass this off as a family vacation... LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I found this one near Florance. I have no idea if our babies are welcome. I also looked up a reservoir by cottage grove maybe their is a area their?
Jessie H. Honeyman State Park

Jessie H. Honeyman State Park is located three miles south of Florence and 16 miles south of the famed Heceta Head Lighthouse. This is Oregon's second largest campground and considered one of its best. Two miles of sand dunes separate the park from a five-mile stretch of beach. Honeyman Park contains two lakes for swimmers and boaters. The campground features 10 yurts, group camping, 187 tent sites, 121 electrical hookup sites and 41 full hookup sites. There are also showers, a meeting hall and two picnic shelters available for reservation. This is a year-round campground, but it fills up during high season from May 1 through September 30.

Jessie H. Honeyman Memorial State Park
84505 Hwy. 101 S.
Florence, OR 97439
Information: (541) 997-3641 or (800) 551-6949.
Reservations: (800) 452-5687
oregonstateparks.org/park_134.php


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The cottage grove area would be about half way then for both Seattle and you! I'm going crazy now wouldn't a house boat on Shasta be a blast!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I found this one near Florance. I have no idea if our babies are welcome. I also looked up a reservoir by cottage grove maybe their is a area their?
> Jessie H. Honeyman State Park
> 
> Jessie H. Honeyman State Park is located three miles south of Florence and 16 miles south of the famed Heceta Head Lighthouse. This is Oregon's second largest campground and considered one of its best. Two miles of sand dunes separate the park from a five-mile stretch of beach. Honeyman Park contains two lakes for swimmers and boaters. The campground features 10 yurts, group camping, 187 tent sites, 121 electrical hookup sites and 41 full hookup sites. There are also showers, a meeting hall and two picnic shelters available for reservation. This is a year-round campground, but it fills up during high season from May 1 through September 30.
> ...


That one looks nice, Suzi!

Also, they say,

"Can I bring pets to a park? What about horses/pack animals?
Yes. Pets must be confined by the owner, or on a leash not more than six (6) feet long, and kept under physical control at all times. You're responsible for removal of all waste and for keeping your pet quiet during campground quiet hours (10 p.m. to 7 a.m.). Pets are not allowed on the Canyon Trail at Silver Falls.

Camping with pets in yurts & cabins
Pet owners and their dogs and cats can stay in selected cabins and yurts in 21 parks. Several yurts and cabins are open for stays now. For more information and reservations, visit the link above."

It's about 6 hours south of Seattle so certainly do-able for me. What do other people think?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

One more note. I could ask my sister if we could all just meet here. She lives in a gated community with a private lake (more like a big pond) and has a huge yard and a bed for Tammie! Lots of room for tents its just like a private resort! and the price is righteace: She is out of town right now. :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

heatherk said:


> That one looks nice, Suzi!
> 
> Also, they say,
> 
> ...


Jessie H. Honeyman State Park

Jessie H. Honeyman State Park is located three miles south of Florence and 16 miles south of the famed Heceta Head Lighthouse. This is Oregon's second largest campground and considered one of its best. Two miles of sand dunes separate the park from a five-mile stretch of beach. Honeyman Park contains two lakes for swimmers and boaters. The campground features 10 yurts, group camping, 187 tent sites, 121 electrical hookup sites and 41 full hookup sites. There are also showers, a meeting hall and two picnic shelters available for reservation. This is a year-round campground, but it fills up during high season from May 1 through September 30.

Jessie H. Honeyman Memorial State Park
84505 Hwy. 101 S.
Florence, OR 97439
Information: (541) 997-3641 or (800) 551-6949.
Reservations: (800) 452-5687
oregonstateparks.org/park_134.php


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> The cottage grove area would be about half way then for both Seattle and you! I'm going crazy now wouldn't a house boat on Shasta be a blast!


LOL, SURE, that would be fantastic.... I could sleep here in my own bed... it's about 10 minutes away from Shasta lake... LOL  although I don't think the dogs would have much fun on a house boat.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> One more note. I could ask my sister if we could all just meet here. She lives in a gated community with a private lake (more like a big pond) and has a huge yard and a bed for Tammie! Lots of room for tents its just like a private resort! and the price is righteace: She is out of town right now. :whoo:


LOL, yes a bed. I'm IN! ha ha Where was the yurt camping site you were looking at and where is your sisters place Suzi?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, yes a bed. I'm IN! ha ha Where was the yurt camping site you were looking at and where is your sisters place Suzi?


Suzi's status thingie location says West Linn Oregon, which I think might be a bit far north for some people (it's only 3 hours south of Seattle, as opposed to the Jessie H. Honeyman State Park, which is 6). (Correct me if I'm wrong, Suzi!) But if her sister says OK and others are willing to go that far north then I am for sure into that!

On the other hand, I don't mind driving 6-7 hours or so if further south is easier for more people... I also like your idea about renting a house if other people are into it as well...

I'm liking all of these ideas actually . Let's keep talking and figure out what would be the best


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Once we nail down the WHO and the WHERE we should probably figure out a way to e-mail each other or privately chat to think of dates! 

Ya, West Linn might be pushing it a bit for us, that would be about 9 hrs drive, one way... almost to where we originally got Tillie!! LOL


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure if I posted here yet or not, but Tammy knows I'm up for whatever.  Trooper already loves the car!

I stink at knowing good places for meetup. I'm terrible with CA geography, let alone Oregon. I'll let ya all decide where, I'm not picky as long as there are real showers. LOL.

...that and I'll be honest...I have NO CLUE what a yurt is... LOL.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Not sure if I posted here yet or not, but Tammy knows I'm up for whatever.  Trooper already loves the car!
> 
> I stink at knowing good places for meetup. I'm terrible with CA geography, let alone Oregon. I'll let ya all decide where, I'm not picky as long as there are real showers. LOL.
> 
> ...that and I'll be honest...I have NO CLUE what a yurt is... LOL.


http://www.yurts.com/gallery/photo-gallery.aspx

Here is a link to a photo gallery and some information on yurts.  It doesn't sound like there are many available that allow pets in a single area - one or two maybe per campground, depending on how many total there are, and that allowing pets is kind of in an experimental phase.

A houseboat on Lake Shasta sounds heavenly!! :biggrin1: Get life preservers for the fur kids, tie them on and they can do their RLH's in the water! Just kidding! Probably kind of cold, huh!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

TilliesMom said:


> Ya, West Linn might be pushing it a bit for us, that would be about 9 hrs drive, one way... almost to where we originally got Tillie!! LOL


Hey, you won't drive 9 hours but it's ok for me to drive 10+ hours???!! LOL:biggrin1:
Plus I drive an SUV- and with gas so expensive it costs me just under $100 to fill up. I would prob have to fill up at least 2, maybe 3 times just to get up to Oregon- then do the same thing coming home!! That would be a very expensive playdate for me!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Not sure if I posted here yet or not, but Tammy knows I'm up for whatever.  Trooper already loves the car!
> 
> I stink at knowing good places for meetup. I'm terrible with CA geography, let alone Oregon. I'll let ya all decide where, I'm not picky as long as there are real showers. LOL.
> 
> ...that and I'll be honest...I have NO CLUE what a yurt is... LOL.


 The real shower is a must! Out houses can be a bit stinky but I have done it. Where do you live?
Someone told me last night that the camp ground in Florance is really nice. Their are sand dunes and even small lakes near the park. Does it have to be a weekend? I know around here you can always get a spot during the week . I don't have any plans this summer. I think August would be better weather. The Oregon coast is really nice in september but we would have to go before school.
Tammie you live that close to the lake .You live in a beautiful area. I thought it was like a high elevation their why didn't you have much snow? I'm getting in my car and driving to your place  I have done the house boat rental twice and we had a big group. We would beach the boat and some of us would camp. Shasta is so beautiful. Hey are there any jobs in your town? I think I want to move their. It takes me about 6 hours to drive to Ashland. so to my house you would be about 8?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Hey, you won't drive 9 hours but it's ok for me to drive 10+ hours???!! LOL:biggrin1:
> Plus I drive an SUV- and with gas so expensive it costs me just under $100 to fill up. I would prob have to fill up at least 2, maybe 3 times just to get up to Oregon- then do the same thing coming home!! That would be a very expensive playdate for me!


 Okay so we find a few others that live near you and you car pool and can take turns driving! Pack a picnic sings songs the trip will feel so fast. I'm going to have to look up where your town is.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This campground is near Bend and it is much closer for Tammie only about 4 to 5 hr I think its about 6 from seattle and about 3 for me. The weather is always nice in the summer so we could plan any time during the summer months and be warm with out rain! The web site has a vedio I'll see if I can post it. . The area is another place I would love to move too.

UMALO STATE PARK

Nestled in the heart of sunny central Oregon, Tumalo rests along Oregon's spectacular Deschutes River. The campground is simultaneously close enough to the town of Bend to make an quick jaunt to the grocery store, but far enough away to escape the commotion. Its location makes it an ideal stepping stone for any type of outdoor activity you could possibly dream of: lush green golf courses, clear blue-ribbon trout steams, pristine alpine lakes, miles upon miles of challenging yet scenic hiking and mountain bike trails, and of course the Cascade Mountains are all within easy reach.

Winter recreation is just up the road at Mt. Bachelor where skiers and snowboarders can experience some of the best powder in the state. If you are not fond of the lifts, there are miles of groomed Nordic trails and tons of snowy back-country areas to explore.

At dawn or dusk try casting for rainbow trout as they sip at mayflies and caddisflies. Grab your raft and float with your feet dangling into the cool water during the heat of the summer. Take a hike and explore one of the river trails as they gently wind through canyons created by the untamed river. Watch deer forage for food just as the sun creeps below the rim of the canyon. Listen as coyotes perform their haunting call, announcing the sunset and the coming darkness. Smell the sweet fragrance of sage and juniper as the dew drips off its branches. Sit quietly in the evening and let the stars put on a show of their own. All of this plus a quiet, quaint campground where your family can stay in a yurt, or camp in your own tent or RV.

(1.2mb; full park brochure and map; requires Acrobat)

(715k; just the campground map; requires Acrobat)

Vital stats
Open year-round.
$5 daily day-use fee or buy a 12-month permit for $30 or a 24-month permit for $50. These 1- and 2-year permits are good at all state park day-use areas.
23 full hookup, 54 tent (maximum site 44 feet); 7 yurts; group tent (2 areas); hiker/biker camp. A and C loops, group camps and reservable picnic areas are closed October 1 through April 30. For information only, call (541) 382-3586 or (800) 551-6949. To make reservations, call 1-800-452-5687.

Pet friendly yurts and cabins
Two rustic yurts are now pet friendly to dogs and cats. There's an optional $10 per night contribution to help us cover the additional costs to keep these pet-friendly units open. Limit 2 pets. Call 1-800-452-5687 and make your reservation (online reservations unavailable). Call the number above for reservations. More information and list of all campgrounds with pet friendly yurts and cabins.

Views of campground, day-use areas & recreation activities

Park rates (subject to rate changes; winter, emergency or other closures)October 1 to April 30 (Discovery Season)
Full rate: $22
Tent site: $16
Hiker/Biker (per person/per night): $5
Yurt: $39
Extra vehicle: $5
Daily day use: $5
Yearly day use: $30
Group (tent): $54 May 1 to September 30
Full rate: $26
Tent site: $21
Hiker/Biker (per person/per night): $5
Yurt: $39
Extra vehicle: $5
Daily day use: $5
Yearly day use: $30
Group (tent): $76

Services	Camping Accessible camping Tent
Full hookup Yurts, cabins, tepees Reservable group tent
Showers Reservations Hiker/Biker
Playgrounds Picnicking Fishing
Swimming Hiking trail Forest
Waterways Desert Canyons
ADA restroom Year-round Restrooms

Events at this Park
Tumalo Let's Go Camping

Related Links
City of Bend
Weather forecast
High Desert Museum
Mt. Bachelor
Visiting Central Oregon
Tumalo Falls Trailhead
VisitBend - The Official Bend, Oregon Visitor Website
Fishing & Wildlife Viewing (ODFW)
ODFW Visitors' Guide

Nearby Parks and Other Attractions
Pilot Butte
LaPine campground
Cline Falls
Prineville Reservoir campground
Peter Skene Ogden
Smith Rock
The Cove Palisades campground

Relative Location

Off US 20, 5 mi. NW of Bend

Get directions to this park:Your full starting address
OR
town and state
OR
zip code

Google™ Maps opens in a new window

These driving directions are provided as a general guide only. User assumes all risk of use. Please consult the official Oregon highway map and check road conditions at Tripcheck.

Lat.: 44.128935 N
Long.: -121.331195 W


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> We might be able to make it -- even if it is in Oregon. I'd much prefer a nice sunny day (weekend), and, as you may well know it rains in Oregon quite a bit so that makes long range planning kinda difficult. Last September some friends and I spent a very fun weekend in the Lower Harbor in Brookings, Or. and it's just North of the Ca. border. As I recall the hotel was dog friendly, but don't know if it would be friendly enough to accommodate a full house of dog lovers and their pets....
> 
> It will be interesting to see where this leads...


 Okay Linda needs to plan a vacation and you guys head north stop off in Rockland or Roseville and you all pile into Kathies SUV. Pick up angiern drive another 8 hr. to the Tumallo camp ground We plan two night group camp site in bend . So that is a 4 day trip for you guys! 
Gertchie where in oregon do you live?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This looks inviting  I think they have cabins too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Hey, you won't drive 9 hours but it's ok for me to drive 10+ hours???!! LOL:biggrin1:
> Plus I drive an SUV- and with gas so expensive it costs me just under $100 to fill up. I would prob have to fill up at least 2, maybe 3 times just to get up to Oregon- then do the same thing coming home!! That would be a very expensive playdate for me!


ha ha ha, whoops, sometimes I forget you are another 3+ hrs south of me!  too bad Ca is SO long, like 14 hrs top to bottom or something like that... on the East coast we could go through 10 different STATES in that time!
besides, math is SOOOOO not my strong area! LOL Last night I was asking my son how far it was to this city or that city and my 'estimates' were off by like 2-3 HOURS! LOL sooooo, I can NOT be trusted with numbers!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know if the camping idea is going to work with as many dogs as we will have ... that Tumalo State park said only 2 yurts allow dogs...
What about looking for a rental house or pet friendly hotels (although I think splitting a house would be cheaper) in Eugene or Bend area? we would be willing to drive as far as needed to find a Great place that works for everyone with an area for the dogs!


----------

